# High Mileage S6



## frankm404 (May 12, 2008)

Hi guys. I recently ran across an ad for an 07 S6 with 94.k miles on it and was asking $18.5k for it. Assuming the seller did not make an error in this listing, would this be worth it? Obviously the car is not under warranty any longer so it would be expensive to maintain. What are you guys thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: High Mileage S6 (frankm404)*

Welcome to the site.
Wow, that sounds almost too good to be true... and you know what they say about that. If it does have that kind of mileage, it is likely highway and thus easy mileage on the car.... lower wear and tear. That said, I would have an Audi dealer look over the car top-to-bottom before making the purchase. It could be an amazing deal or it could be your worst nightmare, but I'd guess the former if it's legit. Also check Carfax and make sure the title is not branded flood damaged or totaled. 
That mileage is really bizarre. I'd hate to see that guy's gasoline bill for the year.


----------



## frankm404 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: High Mileage S6 ([email protected])*

Thanks for the warm welcome and response. I was thinking the same thing. If they are really letting it go for that price then the car has probably become a nightmare for them. I am still in awe of how someone could put that many miles on a car in less than two years. I sent the seller an email but have yet to receive a response. Here is the link for anyone else interested.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...=2105


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: High Mileage S6 (frankm404)*

It looks pretty cool. I'd definitely do my homework, but I'd also definitely be tempted to check it out.


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: High Mileage S6 ([email protected])*

Hey guys. This is a total scam, BTW.I email the the guy selling the car and he just 'moved to London'. The car is advertised for sale in Pleasanton, CA, and now suddenly is now in Michigan. And he wants you to 'send' money and give you a chance to 'evaluate' the car. I haven't run the VIN via CarFax, but it is either bogus or a real one from someone else's car. 
Also, the guy uses a different email address each time to respond to me.







How much of a dumbass does he think we are?







I wish Auto-Trader was better at security.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: High Mileage S6 (ciscokidinsf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ciscokidinsf* »_Hey guys. This is a total scam, BTW.I email the the guy selling the car and he just 'moved to London'. The car is advertised for sale in Pleasanton, CA, and now suddenly is now in Michigan. And he wants you to 'send' money and give you a chance to 'evaluate' the car. I haven't run the VIN via CarFax, but it is either bogus or a real one from someone else's car. 
Also, the guy uses a different email address each time to respond to me.







How much of a dumbass does he think we are?







I wish Auto-Trader was better at security.

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## frankm404 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: High Mileage S6 (ciscokidinsf)*

Cisco the guy finally responded to my email with the same thing. The phone number that he had on the ad was disconnected. I asked him to send me a number so that I could reach him on the phone and he used the London excuse. I guess that they dont have phones in London. He gave me the same story about the car being in Michigan too. I really hate internet scam artists. Why can't they just get a job and work hard like the rest of us? I am going to report this ad to auto trader. You are right about auto trader needing to do a better job of policing this kind of activity.


----------



## frankm404 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: High Mileage S6 (frankm404)*

I went ahead and did a carfax on the vehicle and it is in fact an S6. It was purchased in Buffalo, NY and thats the only place that it has been registered. Yet the location on auto trader was California and he claims the car is now in Michigan. Maybe that would explain the mileage.







This guy is definitely a scam artist.


----------

